# How to Teach Someone F2L (in 2 hours or less)



## Daniel Wu (May 7, 2009)

Okay. So I gotta teach someone how to do F2L. He already knows how to solve the cube using LBL (and that dumb little RDR'D' thing for corner orientation at the end). Anyway, i need to teach him on the way to some day trip thingy but i only have like 2 hours. Any tips??? (I'm not a good teacher)


----------



## Gparker (May 7, 2009)

show him some videos from badmaphisto, or someone who has a good one


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 7, 2009)

I don't have access to a computer though. Just 2 cubes. And he insists on not learning from youtube.


----------



## darthyody (May 7, 2009)

Watch the videos yourself beforehand to get the idea on how badmephisto teaches and apply that. Also, an easy way to explain F2L is by showing how each case has 2 parts: setup and solve. The setup part requires more explanation since there are many more cases, but usually people will get the general idea after a few tries (this is based on the few people whom I've shown F2L). Every solve step is 1 of 2 cases: connected pair (same color on top and pieces 'connected') or separated pair (opposite color on top and pieces 'separated').


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 7, 2009)

okay. The setup and solve thing helps a lot. 

(I never really know what i'm doing during F2L at this point. I've turned into a Fridrich robot. Maybe i should learn Roux.)


----------



## nitrocan (May 7, 2009)

Teach the basic 3 cases and the ways to set them up.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (May 7, 2009)

First show him *basic* ways of how to join and insert the pair, so he knows how the sequences end. Show him how to use an *empty slot* to *hide* and *separate* a corner from an edge, allowing a setup for a join. After that, he will need practice. That's my 2 cents, might be vague though.


----------



## byu (May 7, 2009)

Do what nitrocan said.


----------



## Rubikgenius (May 8, 2009)

Tell the guy to just listen to you and let him play around with the f2l pieces on the cube


----------



## felix (May 9, 2009)

As people above said, there are only two types of F2L: connected and separated.

My friend showed me the two basic types. At that time, I wasn't skilled enough with the cube to understand it. After a while, it seems my skills have improved and I spontaneously got it.


----------



## Gparker (May 9, 2009)

so.... its been 2 days, how did it go?


----------

